# Wie krieg ich den Fehler weg`?



## Mr.PlugIn (17. Jan 2007)

Hallo Leutz!


Kennt jemand von euch den Fehler:

org.eclipse.swt.SWTException: Unsupported or unrecognized format
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3374)
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3297)
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3268)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.image.FileFormat.load(FileFormat.java:82)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.ImageLoader.load(ImageLoader.java:127)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.ImageDataLoader.load(ImageDataLoader.java:22)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.ImageData.<init>(ImageData.java:328)
	at org.eclipse.jface.resource.URLImageDescriptor.getImageData(URLImageDescriptor.java:57)
	at org.eclipse.jface.resource.ImageDescriptor.createImage(ImageDescriptor.java:279)
	at org.eclipse.jface.resource.ImageDescriptor.createImage(ImageDescriptor.java:233)
	at org.eclipse.jface.resource.ImageDescriptor.createImage(ImageDescriptor.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.gef.internal.ui.palette.editparts.PaletteEditPart$ImageCache.getImage(PaletteEditPart.java:322)
	at org.eclipse.gef.internal.ui.palette.editparts.PaletteEditPart.setImageDescriptor(PaletteEditPart.java:286)
	at org.eclipse.gef.internal.ui.palette.editparts.ToolEntryEditPart.refreshVisuals(ToolEntryEditPart.java:337)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.refresh(AbstractEditPart.java:676)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractGraphicalEditPart.refresh(AbstractGraphicalEditPart.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.addNotify(AbstractEditPart.java:235)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractGraphicalEditPart.addNotify(AbstractGraphicalEditPart.java:212)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.addChild(AbstractEditPart.java:198)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.refreshChildren(AbstractEditPart.java:727)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.refresh(AbstractEditPart.java:677)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractGraphicalEditPart.refresh(AbstractGraphicalEditPart.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.addNotify(AbstractEditPart.java:235)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractGraphicalEditPart.addNotify(AbstractGraphicalEditPart.java:212)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.addChild(AbstractEditPart.java:198)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.refreshChildren(AbstractEditPart.java:727)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.refresh(AbstractEditPart.java:677)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractGraphicalEditPart.refresh(AbstractGraphicalEditPart.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.addNotify(AbstractEditPart.java:235)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractGraphicalEditPart.addNotify(AbstractGraphicalEditPart.java:212)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.AbstractEditPart.addChild(AbstractEditPart.java:198)
	at org.eclipse.gef.editparts.SimpleRootEditPart.setContents(SimpleRootEditPart.java:101)
	at org.eclipse.gef.ui.palette.PaletteViewer.setPaletteRoot(PaletteViewer.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.gef.EditDomain.setPaletteViewer(EditDomain.java:356)
	at org.eclipse.gef.ui.palette.PaletteViewerProvider.hookPaletteViewer(PaletteViewerProvider.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.gef.ui.palette.PaletteViewerProvider.createPaletteViewer(PaletteViewerProvider.java:59)
	at org.eclipse.gef.ui.palette.FlyoutPaletteComposite.setState(FlyoutPaletteComposite.java:593)
	at org.eclipse.gef.ui.palette.FlyoutPaletteComposite.updateState(FlyoutPaletteComposite.java:639)
	at org.eclipse.gef.ui.palette.FlyoutPaletteComposite.<init>(FlyoutPaletteComposite.java:201)
	at org.eclipse.gef.ui.parts.GraphicalEditorWithFlyoutPalette.createPartControl(GraphicalEditorWithFlyoutPalette.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPartHelper(EditorReference.java:596)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPart(EditorReference.java:372)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartReference.java:566)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartPane.setVisible(PartPane.java:290)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.PresentablePart.setVisible(PresentablePart.java:140)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.PresentablePartFolder.select(PresentablePartFolder.java:268)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.LeftToRightTabOrder.select(LeftToRightTabOrder.java:65)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.TabbedStackPresentation.selectPart(TabbedStackPresentation.java:394)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.refreshPresentationSelection(PartStack.java:1144)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.setSelection(PartStack.java:1097)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.showPart(PartStack.java:1311)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.add(PartStack.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorStack.add(EditorStack.java:102)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartStack.add(PartStack.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorStack.add(EditorStack.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorSashContainer.addEditor(EditorSashContainer.java:60)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorAreaHelper.addToLayout(EditorAreaHelper.java:217)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorAreaHelper.addEditor(EditorAreaHelper.java:207)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.createEditorTab(EditorManager.java:820)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.openEditorFromDescriptor(EditorManager.java:719)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.openEditor(EditorManager.java:680)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.busyOpenEditorBatched(WorkbenchPage.java:2593)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.busyOpenEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2528)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.access$10(WorkbenchPage.java:2520)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage$9.run(WorkbenchPage.java:2505)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:67)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2500)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2485)
	at org.eclipse.ui.ide.IDE.openEditor(IDE.java:388)
	at org.eclipse.ui.ide.IDE.openEditor(IDE.java:350)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.EditorUtility.openInEditor(EditorUtility.java:275)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.EditorUtility.openInEditor(EditorUtility.java:139)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.actions.OpenActionUtil.open(OpenActionUtil.java:49)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.OpenAction.run(OpenAction.java:190)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.OpenAction.run(OpenAction.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.SelectionDispatchAction.dispatchRun(SelectionDispatchAction.java:267)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.ui.actions.SelectionDispatchAction.run(SelectionDispatchAction.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.packageview.PackageExplorerActionGroup.handleOpen(PackageExplorerActionGroup.java:306)
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.packageview.PackageExplorerPart$4.open(PackageExplorerPart.java:653)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$2.run(StructuredViewer.java:817)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.Platform.run(Platform.java:843)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.JFaceUtil$1.run(JFaceUtil.java:44)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.SafeRunnable.run(SafeRunnable.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.fireOpen(StructuredViewer.java:815)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.handleOpen(StructuredViewer.java:1069)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$6.handleOpen(StructuredViewer.java:1168)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.fireOpenEvent(OpenStrategy.java:249)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.access$2(OpenStrategy.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy$1.handleEvent(OpenStrategy.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:928)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3348)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:2968)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:1914)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1878)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:419)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)


----------



## EOB (17. Jan 2007)

kommt das, wenn du eclipse startest?  :?:


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kommt das, wenn du eclipse startest?  :?:


Spar dir die Arbeit :wink: 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=42786


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (17. Jan 2007)

Hu!


Das kommt wenn ich mit " Launch an Eclipse Application" mein Plugin starten will!


Ganz eigenartig :-(

Eben ging es noch!! Keine Ahnung warum jetzt



PS: Was soll das heißen Spar dir die Arbeit? tztztztz ! Soll man hier nur Fehler posten die jeder Noob lösen kann? Dachte dazu is nen Forum da, das man Sachen posten kann, die man selber net versteht


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Dieser Fehler kommt weil versucht wird ein Image zu laden mit dem SWT nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (17. Jan 2007)

Hu!

Ja das kann ich mir auch daraus übersetzen!

Hätte ja sein können das jemand weiß wie man den behebt! Kein Plan!

Alles nervig:-(


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (17. Jan 2007)

Ist behoben!


Jemand aussem anderen Forum hat gesagt was ich machen musste


Danke trotzdem


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jan 2007)

Gut! Was musstest du machen?


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (18. Jan 2007)

Hu!

Einfach bei ein paar Einstellungen nen Haken setzen und UPDATE CLASSPATH und was inne Klasse eingefügt!

Der Fehler ist jetzt weg aber es sind ein paar neue da! Mal schaun*G*


----------

